# Poker et Ipad



## milllou (5 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

sera t-il possible de télécharger et de jouer en ligne sur (p.ex. Pokerstars) avec l'IPad et si oui quelle version choisir ?

Merci à tous,


----------



## milllou (6 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

n'ayant pas eu de réponse je reviens à la charge, car je n'ai pas trop envie de dépenser de l'argent pour rien !

Adobe Flash est-il supporté sur IPad ?

QQ'un utilise l'IPad pour jouer en ligne et si oui avec quelle sécurité ?

Ce post peut sembler niais mais je crois qu'il pourrait éclairer beaucoup de personnes si un responsable peut fournir une réponse.

Merci à tous et bon dimanche,


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Juin 2010)

Une petite recherche avec Google t'aurais permis de trouver cela, j'espère que cela réponds à ta question.


----------



## milllou (6 Juin 2010)

Merci Christophe, c'est en effet et malheureusement, très clair !


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Juin 2010)

Désolé pour toi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2010)

milllou a dit:


> Adobe Flash est-il supporté sur IPad ?



Non. Et il ne le sera probablement jamais, le big boss d'Apple l'ayant déclaré has been et ne jurant que par le HTML5.


----------



## milllou (6 Juin 2010)

Donc, on ne jouera JAMAIS au Poker sur l'Ipad ...sauf via une connexion sur son propre PC mais sans sécurité


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2010)

milllou a dit:


> Donc, on ne jouera JAMAIS au Poker sur l'Ipad



Ce sera peut-être possible un jour si les sites en question abandonnent le Flash.


----------



## milllou (6 Juin 2010)

exact ...


----------



## ikeke (6 Juin 2010)

Il existe toute une tripotée d'appui de poker pour jouer sur une iPhone dont certaines permettent de jouer en ligne. Il y en a peut être également pour iPad.


----------



## ederntal (6 Juin 2010)

Il y a déjà des tonnes d'appli iPad pour jouer au poker contre l'ordinateur ou entre amis pour le fun !

Il est tout a fait probable qu'un gros site de Poker sorte bientôt une appli iPad pour jouer de l'argent en ligne !
Cela sera de toute façon plus sûr et réactif qu'un site en flash !


----------

